# Nirvana Screwed Me...



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 4, 2013)

I recently ordered Nirvana Northern Lights fem seeds via the Attitude Seedbank...

I received the seeds, germinated them using the "16-hour soak" then "paper towel" method that has served me very well in the past, and only 2 of 5 seeds even cracked and sprouted...and the sprouts were very weak...

I contacted the Attitude, who referred me to Nirvana, who NEVER ANSWERED my emails...again, Nirvana NEVER ANSWERED MY EMAILS!!!...

So I germinated some Serious Seeds AK47 seeds...ALL POPPED AND GERMINATED VERY AGGRESSSIVELY...and are about to be flowered...

I can't comment on your experiences with Nirvana...but I will NEVER order their Northern Lights again...and their customer service SUCKS THE BIG ONE!!!

Just based upon my experiences...


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 4, 2013)

Is it possible you screwed yourself?

Another member posted this info 

"Soaking seeds in water/wet paper towels is a method which can be used for old seeds (3+ years) that are drying up and losing germination power; and for pure land race equatorial strains such as from Africa. Fresh seeds have a healthy embryo whose cells are filled with water, but excess water causes the cells to bloat, depletes oxygen and leads to the tissue rotting away before the seed embryo can germinate. 

Old seeds have lost water in the cell tissue, the embryo starts to shrivel, which is why germination rates drop the older the seeds are. Therefore, old seeds (ie. 3+ years) can soak up more water before adverse conditions cause them to rot. This is one of the main reasons why various seed stock reacts differently to pre-germination methods. 

Some growers make the mistake of soaking seeds in water for up to 1-2 days because it may have worked in the past with other seeds. This does not mean, however, that this method can be used for all seeds. In fact, old stock or equatorial cannabis seeds should only be soaked in water for a few hours at the most."


So if they sent you fresh seeds do you think you could have drown them?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

PokeyPuppy420 said:
			
		

> I recently ordered Nirvana Northern Lights fem seeds via the Attitude Seedbank...
> 
> I received the seeds, germinated them using the "16-hour soak" then "paper towel" method that has served me very well in the past, and only 2 of 5 seeds even cracked and sprouted...and the sprouts were very weak...
> 
> ...




proof is in the pudding.....whos recommending these ppl? lol



i doubt it was yer germ method man....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

she, if you cant put seeds in water and them crack theres a prob LOL


i change the water a cpl times a day and if they dont germ this way then they aint worth my time and didnt crack for a reason.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 5, 2013)

They're not going to discuss non-germination of seeds with you.  Cannabis seeds are only sold for souveniers, it's illegal to germinate them. 

They're not going to discuss it with you because it can be used against them as proof they're involved in illegal activities.

You'd get further by saying, "I received my packs and seeds were damaged, can't be kept as souveniers, or something along those lines.

Proper language means everything when it comes to business.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

and Nirvana will tell you that they can't help you because you bought them through a retailer, not from them directly....


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 5, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> she, if you cant put seeds in water and them crack theres a prob LOL
> 
> 
> i change the water a cpl times a day and if they dont germ this way then they aint worth my time and didnt crack for a reason.




I personally never tried, I use jiffy or just promix soil to sprout my babies 
Like I said that info was someone else's theory as to why seeds wouldn't crack in a different thread. I do realize that a lot of people have success with cracking in water.


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 5, 2013)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> Is it possible you screwed yourself?
> 
> Another member posted this info
> 
> ...



I don't think I screwed myself...I've germinated many seeds (including some Nirvana seeds in the past) using my methods...I know how to germinate seeds...I've NEVER had a Serious Seeds seed fail to germinate..NEVER


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

jiffy pellets are notorious for having germ issues....


i soak in water and throw them in RR, ive used everything out there and i know what works for me the best.

if you dont  with rapid rooters you need to....


----------



## herbie99 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've ordered directly from nirvana several times. always reg. beans, usually beans that are on special (I'm frugal like that).
I bought a batch of 10, quite a while ago, and had a less than stellar germ rate with less than desirable results from the majority of the seeds in the batch. I waited about a year before contacting them because I used the 10 seeds for 3 different grows. figuring that it might have been my fault, I wanted to give the seeds a chance. same results from all three grows.
when I finally contacted them they kinda started by giving me the run-around. "if you knew they were bad why did you wait a year to contact us" blah blah blah. when I explained that I tried 3 different grows to be fair, they semi-acquiesced with a hearty apology and their hope that my next purchase would provide me with a more favorable outcome. I told them that I was not really satisfied with that and I thought that replacement seeds might be better compensation, they came back with "our seeds are sold in batches and we'd have no way of giving you seeds from a similar batch number, and we are regulated" and yada yada yada.
it wasn't until I told them that I had expressed my concern with them to members of a forum that I participate in that they started to take me seriously. I started getting emails from weedportal and many "points" were added to my account so that I could put another order in at very little cost to me.
long story short (I know, why didn't I do that from the beginning) they made good on the first order. since then, I've ordered from them on a number of other occasions. orders always arrive promptly, very "stealthy", pretty good prices, and since that first episode I've always been happy with my purchases.

wow, I forgot what this thread was about. I hope I stayed on topic. 
I tend to ramble sometimes.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 10, 2013)

They dont care....they want money like most "breeders".


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 10, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> jiffy pellets are notorious for having germ issues....
> 
> 
> i soak in water and throw them in RR, ive used everything out there and i know what works for me the best.
> ...




:yeahthat: this is my favorite way as well. into a cup of water, then straight to rr plugs. i love me some rr plugs


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Dec 15, 2013)

PokeyPuppy420 said:
			
		

> I recently ordered Nirvana Northern Lights fem seeds via the Attitude Seedbank...
> 
> I received the seeds, germinated them using the "16-hour soak" then "paper towel" method that has served me very well in the past, and only 2 of 5 seeds even cracked and sprouted...and the sprouts were very weak...
> 
> ...


 They were probably old stock.


----------

